

Runaway Regular Expressions: Catastrophic Backtracking - ryanb
http://www.regular-expressions.info/catastrophic.html

======
arebop
This article points out a common problem and discusses some ways to avoid it,
but <http://swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/regexp1.html> describes how to solve it.

